# Marconi - Chelmsford



## IMRCoSparks (Aug 22, 2008)

My sister in Essex, UK sent me this article 

http://www.thisistotalessex.co.uk/n...comes-home/article-3444213-detail/article.htm

Ken


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

You have to scroll to the bottom and go to page 2 for the relevant article: One wonders how the chap managed to get his hands on it all; surely he couldn't have 'borrowed' it from the ships he sailed on.


----------

